# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > पाक कला >  विभिन्न स्थानों के स्वादिष्ट खाद्य

## Munneraja

जयपुर में स्टेशन रोड पर पोलो विक्ट्री सिनेमा के पास रावत मिष्ठान्न के यहाँ की मावे की कचोरी बहुत प्रसिद्ध है.

----------


## guruji

मेरठ में गोकुल की रेवड़ी-गज्जक काफ़ी पसंद की जाती है।

----------


## Alaick

आप कभी भरतपुर (राजस्थान) जाएं, तो दो चीजें खाना कभी न भूलें - एक गज़क और दूसरी कचौरी (विद आलू सब्जी) ... और अगर कभी आपका भरतपुर जाना दशहरा के आसपास हो, तो 'नुमाइश मैदान' में लगी नुमाइश में खज़ला खाना कतई न भूलें ! असल में ब्रज अंचल भोजन-भट्टों के लिए प्रसिद्ध है, और वाकई इस क्षेत्र का खान-पान इतना अद्भुत है कि एक कहावत की तरह कभी आप अपनी अंगुलियां भी चबा सकते हैं ! इसी अंचल के आगरा नगर में आप बेड़ायी विद आलू सब्जी, मक्खन का समोसा, कलाकंद, पेठा और मलाई वाला दूध तथा रामबाबू परांठा भण्डार के स्पेशल परांठे खाना भूल गए, तो अल्लाह ही आपका हाफ़िज़ है !  मथुरा में पेढे, हाथरस बस स्टैंड के गेट पर स्थित एक दुकान की चाय पिए बिना लगता है कि जीवन ही बेकार है ! अतः कभी यहां जाएं, तो यह भरपेट खाएं और मुझे जी भर दुआएं दें !

----------


## cool_ajay

वैसे तो हमारे यहाँ भी काफी चीजें प्रसिद्द है खाने में लेकिन चांवल आटे से बनी रोटी ( जिसे हम चीला रोटी कहते है )बहुत स्वादिस्ट होती है
उसे आप गर्मागरम टमाटर की चटनी के साथ खाएं तो मज़ा आएगा

----------


## aksh

> आप कभी भरतपुर (राजस्थान) जाएं, तो दो चीजें खाना कभी न भूलें - एक गज़क और दूसरी कचौरी (विद आलू सब्जी) ... और अगर कभी आपका भरतपुर जाना दशहरा के आसपास हो, तो 'नुमाइश मैदान' में लगी नुमाइश में खज़ला खाना कतई न भूलें ! असल में ब्रज अंचल भोजन-भट्टों के लिए प्रसिद्ध है, और वाकई इस क्षेत्र का खान-पान इतना अद्भुत है कि एक कहावत की तरह कभी आप अपनी अंगुलियां भी चबा सकते हैं ! इसी अंचल के आगरा नगर में आप बेड़ायी विद आलू सब्जी, मक्खन का समोसा, कलाकंद, पेठा और मलाई वाला दूध तथा रामबाबू परांठा भण्डार के स्पेशल परांठे खाना भूल गए, तो अल्लाह ही आपका हाफ़िज़ है ! मथुरा में पेढे, हाथरस बस स्टैंड के गेट पर स्थित एक दुकान की चाय पिए बिना लगता है कि जीवन ही बेकार है ! अतः कभी यहां जाएं, तो यह भरपेट खाएं और मुझे जी भर दुआएं दें !


*अलैक जी हाथरस में भी एक गोपाल गजक वाला है उसकी गजक, हरी मिष्ठान भंडार की सोन पपड़ी और बादशाह हलवाई की बेडमी कचोरी ( आलू की सब्जी और रायते के साथ ) और साथ में लक्ष्मी पन्ना के पेड़े और बादशाह हलवाई की जलेबी नहीं खाई तो हाथरस जाना ही* *नहीं बल्कि ये जीवन ही* *बेकार है.*

----------


## aksh

*जयपुर और अजमेर  में मिलने वाली प्याज की कचोरी का भी जवाब नहीं है.*

----------


## pramod69

> वैसे तो हमारे यहाँ भी काफी चीजें प्रसिद्द है खाने में लेकिन चांवल आटे से बनी रोटी ( जिसे हम चीला रोटी कहते है )बहुत स्वादिस्ट होती है
> उसे आप गर्मागरम टमाटर की चटनी के साथ खाएं तो मज़ा आएगा


मुझे भी बहूत पसन्द है ये जोडी पर अफ़सोस अच्छे होट्लो मे नही मिलती

----------


## dev b

*आगरा का पंछी का पेठा बहुत ही मशहूर है.*

----------


## dev b

hapur ke papar bahut prasidhh hai dost

----------


## dev b

mathra ke brajvasi halwai ke pera 1 baar jarur khasnas dosto

----------


## dev b

जिला बुलंदशहर में गुलावठी के बेर बहुत ही प्रशिद्ध हैं.

----------


## dev b

allahabad ke amrud 1 baar kha kr dekho , bahut swadisht hai yaar

----------


## Video Master

> जयपुर में स्टेशन रोड पर पोलो विक्ट्री सिनेमा के पास रावत मिष्ठान्न के यहाँ की मावे की कचोरी बहुत प्रसिद्ध है.


 मैंने मेवे की कचोरी तो खाई है पर रावत वाले की कभी नहीं खाई ..लगता है आप खानी पड़ेगी

----------


## Munneraja

जयपुर के पास दौसा की कचोरी 
दौसा में कचोरी के साथ आलू की सब्जी दी जाती है जो बहुत स्वादिष्ट होती है

----------


## dev b

जिला बुलंद शहर मे खुर्जा १ शहर है वंहा की खुरचन  बहुत मशहूर है दोस्तों , खुर्जा मे पदम् सिंह gate पर है हलवाई की दूकान

----------


## tara-jee

> मैंने मेवे की कचोरी तो खाई है पर रावत वाले की कभी नहीं खाई ..लगता है आप खानी पड़ेगी


आओ फिर चलते है ,
रावत की मावे के साथ साथ प्याज की कचोरी भी बहुत शानदार है ,

----------


## Video Master

> आओ फिर चलते है ,
> रावत की मावे के साथ साथ प्याज की कचोरी भी बहुत शानदार है ,


मेरा तो कल ही आपके ऑफिस की ओर आने का प्लान है चलेंगे फिर

----------


## aksh

> मेरा तो कल ही आपके ऑफिस की ओर आने का प्लान है चलेंगे फिर


*मुझे भी ले लेना अनुज. मेरा भी बहुत मन है ये रावत जी की दुकान की कचोरी खाने का.*

:p:p:p

----------


## raj2113

kya baat kahi dost........cheelr roti with tomato chatni or gur ke saath kafi tasty lagta hai

----------


## smsboy

*जयपुर का घेवर 

बांदा में गोडेराम  का सोहन हलुवा 

राजापुर(चित्रकूट) में पन्ना के पड़े 

कानपुर ने नवरंग टाकीज के पास लगाने वाल मख्खन

लखनऊ में चौक का कबाब टुंडा 

हैदराबाद की बिरयानी 

मथुरा के पड़े

आगरा के पेठे

मेरठ की गजक*

----------


## smsboy

*वैसे मुझे वेज खाने में कानपुर सबसे अच्छा लगता है फिर वो चाहे चाट हो हरी धनिया के आलू हो या फिर गोल गप्प्ग्पे 

कानपुर में मेस्टन रोड चौराहे से लाटुसरोड की और जाने पर टाकीज के पास जमीन पर टोकरी में एक चाट वाला बैठता है उसके खस्ते भी बहुत फेमस है मै जब भी जाता हू वहाँ पर जरुर जाता हू

नॉनवेज में लखनऊ 

वैसे आज कल लखनऊ में वेज कबाब पराठा का क्रेज बहुत जयादा है*

----------


## shashi009

मुंबई की पाँव भाजी और वादा पाव बहुत अच्छे बनाते है, इनका स्वाद सब जगहों अच्छा है, भेल पूरी तो जेसे है ही फेमस.

----------


## merasaajan

mumbai mai agar bhagat taara cand k yanha kaana nahi khaaya tho wanha jaana hi bekaar hi aur pune mai ssuprim ki pavbhaaji aur pizza ke liye  roz 8 baje se line lagti hi indoor mi sarafa mi jaa kar bhaar pet chaat kaaiye aur chppn dukaan par madhuram mishtaan k makkhan bade bahut famous hi

----------


## jaihind20



----------


## Awara.ladka

gr88888888888888

----------


## Video Master

> *मुझे भी ले लेना अनुज. मेरा भी बहुत मन है ये रावत जी की दुकान की कचोरी खाने का.*
> 
> :p:p:p


 आप जयपुर आते तो हो पर हमसे मिलते नहीं 
जिस दिन मिलेगे तब जरुर चलेगे रावत मिष्टान

----------


## Bhawani7000

> जयपुर में स्टेशन रोड पर पोलो विक्ट्री सिनेमा के पास रावत मिष्ठान्न के यहाँ की मावे की कचोरी बहुत प्रसिद्ध है.


यार क्यो लोगो की बेवकुफ बनाते हो मावें की कचैरी जोधपुर की फैमस है। रही बात रावत वाले की तो वो सिर्फ अपने नाम से कमा रहा है। जोधपुर आ कर मावें की कचैरी खा कर देखना रावत मिष्ठान का भूत दिमाग से उतर जायेगा।
	रही बात प्यार की कचैरी की तो वो भी जोधपुर की ही फैमस है। जोधपुर के मिर्ची बडे तथा प्याज की कचैरी तथा मावें की कचैरी प्रर्सिद है।
अब दुबारा मत पूछना
भवानी बोले सिर्फ ज्ञान की बात बाकी सब की बात बकवास
वाट् एन आईडियासर जी

----------


## shahbaaz4

चाहे कुछ कहीं का भी परसिध हो लेकिन अपने घर का खाना सबसे अच्छा होता है .सब कुछ खा के फिर घर की याद आती है

----------


## sangita_sharma

मेरे हाथ की दाल बाटी बहुत फेमस है :o

----------


## inder singh

सीमा जी में तो दल बाटी का शोकीन हु, कभी कुछ खिलाओ तो पता लगे की कितनी फेमस है

----------


## Juicelicker7920

punjabiyoan ki gaaliyaan bhi bhut mashoor hain..

----------


## mukesh1605

agar kabhi nathdwara shreenath ji jao to vaha ka sagar try karna sach main dusri sab mithai bhul jaoge

----------


## mukesh1605

mumbai mahalakshmi temple se aage tardev main sardar pavbhaji vala hain kam se kam 2 hours k pahle number nahi aayega aur 4 paav se jyada ki apki himmat nahi ki kha sako

----------


## av_39

> *जयपुर का घेवर* 
> 
> *बांदा में गोडेराम का सोहन हलुवा* 
> 
> *राजापुर(चित्रकूट) में पन्ना के पड़े* 
> 
> *कानपुर ने नवरंग टाकीज के पास लगाने वाल मख्खन*
> 
> *लखनऊ में चौक का कबाब टुंडा* 
> ...


 

मेरठ की नानखताई और हलवा पराठा भी बहुत मशहूर है:p  जो नौचन्दी मेले के अवसर पर २-३ महीने के लिये ही बिकता है, और नौचन्दी मेला १६ अप्रेल से शुरु हो चुका है, जोकि भारत भर मे प्रसिद है, आप सब सादर आमन्त्रित है:gossip:

----------


## Rated R

बिहार का लिट्टी-चोखा तो वर्ल्ड फेमस है .

----------


## coolcool

कानपुर में बड़े चौराहे पर स्थित ठग्गू हलवाई के लड्डू और कुल्फी बहुत प्रसिद्द हैं. कभी मौक़ा लगे तो खाकर देखिये.

----------


## coolcool

इसके अलावा मोतीझील चौराहे पर बनारसे चाय वाले की चाय भी बहुत प्रसिद्द है.

----------


## Rated R

पटना के महावीर मंदिर के नैवेधम लड्डू और क्षीर भी काफी दूर - दूर तक मंगवाए जाते है

----------


## sanjeetspice

हरयाणा में सोनीपत का घेवर 
और रोहतक का गजक और रेवड़ी 
गोहाना में देसी गी की ज़लेबी

----------


## sanjeetspice

गोहाना में देसी गी की ज़लेबी

यह एक ज़लाबी 250gm की होती है

----------


## 7color

गुजरात के सूरत के लोचो,खमण, फाफडा, जैसी नास्ते की आइटम और खाने में उन्धीयु पूरी दुनिया में सबसे स्वादिष्ट होते है......और सूरत की एक और स्पेसियालिटी है पोंक ......यह पोंक दरस्सल जवार के हरे दाने होते है जिनमे मिर्ची सेव, मरी सेव साकर दाना  मिला कर खाया जाता है...और इस पोंक की पेटिस और कचौरियां भी बने जाती है........यह पोंक सिर्फ दिसंबर जनवरी में ही मिलता है........................ सूरत की और एक चीज है घारी ...यह मावे की एक मिठाई होती है जिस को खाने के लिए  यहाँ एक त्यौहार भी मनाया जाता है जिस का नाम है चांदनी पडवा ..जो की शरद पूनम के ठीक दुसरे दिन मनाया जाता है ........सूरत की रोनक उस दिन देखने लायक होती है.........

वैसे सूरत शहर अपने खाने पिने की वजह से खाफी प्रसिद्द है................वोह कहावत तो आप ने सुनी होगी........काशी का मरण ...और सूरत का जमण ..............(मरण मतलब मौत...जमण मतलब खाना)

----------


## ratirani2011

bhagalpur  ke aadarsh japaan की rasmalai ka  koi jawab nahi.Shayad सम्पूर्ण vishwa me waisi rasmalai nahi milegi.

----------


## loverboy.10

मध्यप्रदेश  का  रतलाम अपने खानपान के लिए विख्यात हैं | यहाँ पर सुबह के पोहे कचोरी से लेकर रात तक के खाने पिने की अलग अलग नामचीन दुकाने हैं | रतलाम का नाम रतलामी सेव के लिए पुरे विश्व मैं प्रसिद्ध हैं !

----------


## raj2113

> मुझे भी बहूत पसन्द है ये जोडी पर अफ़सोस अच्छे होट्लो मे नही मिलती


sahi kaha mitra.............

----------


## ASHIQ AAWARA

*मेरठ में हलीम बिरयानी और लालकुर्ती के सीख कबाब.* 
:gossip:

----------


## Kamal Ji

सब मे सब जगह खाने के बनाने वाले और खाने वाले भी मशहूर हैं.
मगर पुरानी दिल्ली के खाना बनाने वालों के आगे ...................?

आयें और किसी भी चीज़ किसी भी रेस्टोरेंट या किसी भी
 नुक्कड़ के खोमचे लगाने वाले की भी चीज़ का जवाद तो चखें.
यह वादा  है कि आप उसी चीज़ का स्वाद चखने के लिए दुबारा पुरानी दिल्ली अवश्य आयेंगे .
वह चीज़ वेज हो या नॉन...वेज. 
किसी नुक्कड़ वाले की हो या किसी भी खोमचे वाले की हो या किसी बड़ी दुकान की.
आइये तो सही.........................................  ..................................................  ..................................सुस्व  गतम.

----------


## Kamal Ji

सब मे सब जगह खाने के बनाने वाले और खाने वाले भी मशहूर हैं.
मगर पुरानी दिल्ली के खाना बनाने वालों के आगे ...................?

आयें और किसी भी चीज़ किसी भी रेस्टोरेंट या किसी भी
 नुक्कड़ के खोमचे लगाने वाले की भी चीज़ का जवाद तो चखें.
यह वादा  है कि आप उसी चीज़ का स्वाद चखने के लिए दुबारा पुरानी दिल्ली अवश्य आयेंगे .
वह चीज़ वेज हो या नॉन...वेज. 
किसी नुक्कड़ वाले की हो या किसी भी खोमचे वाले की हो या किसी बड़ी दुकान की.
आइये तो सही.........................................  ..................................................  ..................................सुस्व  गतम.

----------


## Shri Vijay

हमारा सम्पूर्ण भारत स्वाद की खान हें , हमारे छोटे से छोटे गावं या बड़े से बड़े शहर में हर जगह खाने की कोई न कोई चीज मशहूर और स्वादिष्ट होती ही हें, क्योंकि हमलोग चटोरे जो ठहरे

----------


## munnuji11

बहुत खूब --- आनन्द आ गया :bell::bell::bell::bell:

----------


## djdaddu.13

गजब का सूत्र बनाया है

----------


## shahanshah

गजब है भाई .............बिहार का मालपुआ और लिट्टी -चोखा बहुत फेमस है !

----------

